# Accéder en wifi aux données de mon DD externe



## labuan (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout est pratiquement dans le titre. Depuis chez moi, je souhaite avec mon Ipad pouvoir accéder en wifi aux données d'un DD externe branché sur mon routeur wifi (il a une entrée usb). En effet, je souhaite partager photos, films (.avi), musiques, etc. au moyen de mon dd externe branché sur mon routeur wifi et non pas via ITunes car je ne veux pas avoir un ordi allumé en permanence. 

Depuis mes deux macs cela marche sans problème, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour accéder à ces données depuis mon I-pad ;-(

Est-ce que c'est possible avec le matériel dont je dispose? Si oui comment dois-je procéder?

Je me réjouis d'avance de vous lire! Merci d'avance pour votre aide. 


Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Mai 2012)

question vue et re-revue: l'ipad ne fais pas cela de manière native (ce n'est pas un ordinateur, il n'y a pas d'explorateur).

Suivant la marque de ton NAS, tu as peut être une application pour y accéder (western digital le fais par exemple sur ces NAS récents).

sinon, tu as:


ACE-player peut accéder au réseaux et explorer tes disques à la recherche de films
Good-reader the permit d'accéder en FTPs à un server. Si tu as configuré un accès FTP sur ton NAS, ça fonctionne...
il y a d'autres aplis de "cloud" pour faire ça, mais je n'ai pas testé... désolé!


----------



## labuan (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour ta réponse! Ok, je vais donc mieux chercher.

Je ne suis pas équipé d'un nas mais d'un routeur wifi qui a une entrée USB permettant de partager une imprimante ou un dd. J'ai téléchargé l'application dont tu parles. Pour l'instant, je ne parviens toujours pas à faire ce dont j'ai envie. Affaire à suivre.

Je suis preneur d'autres avis et suggestions. Merci d'avance. 

Cordialement


----------



## Filce (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'attend ma livraison de l'iPad commandé (Apple Store) et je m'intéresse aussi à la question.
Ce serait agréable, chez soi, de pouvoir accéder automatiquement à ses données pour la musique (ou film) de manière automatique avec un iPad.

A priori c'est galère, ou au moins pas automatique.

Cela est d'autant moins compréhensible lorsque l'on s'équipe entièrement (ou presque de matériel Apple).
Prenons par exemple la borne Airport Extreme sur laquelle il est possible de connecter un disque dur (ou plusieurs avec un hub). Cela permet le partage à domicile entre ses ordinateurs Apple.
On s'attendrait, puisque c'est un produit Apple donc en théorie qui fonctionne parfaitement et sans se poser de question au sein de sa propre marque, que cela fonctionne également de manière quasi transparente avec l'iPhone ou l'iPad voire même l'iPod... ben à priori c'est pas gagné, tandis que d'autres NAS peuvent permettre (certes pas de manière transparente non plus) un accès aux données.

C'est bien regrettable.

Je ne désespère toutefois pas, j'attend mon iPad (encore quelques jours) et puis je testerai moi aussi pour tenter de trouver une solution "de secours", que je serai heureux de partager avec vous.
_
Désolé pour ce petit HS_

Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

phcj a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'attend ma livraison de l'iPad commandé (Apple Store) et je m'intéresse aussi à la question.
> Ce serait agréable, chez soi, de pouvoir accéder automatiquement à ses données pour la musique (ou film) de manière automatique avec un iPad.
> ...



Sur un NAS, c'est possible si tu installes dessus un serveur iTunes. je n'en suis pas certains, mais je crois que la borne airport express géré un serveur Itunes. Donc tu dois pouvoir lire la musique de tes disques sur Ipad facilement.

Pour les photos et autres, ne pas oubliez que l'ipad n'est pas un ordinateur, que le paradigme du bureau ne s'applique qu'aux ordinateurs et que c'est un paradigme ancien de 20 ans, et qu'il est temps de changer... informatique ne veut pas dire bureau, inventé par apple et copié par windows, qui nous semble aujourd'hui naturel mais qui n'est pas la seul solution d'utiliser un appareil informatique...


----------

